# comercial version of everything



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys one day I was searching thrugh all the threads and I came acrost a thread titled comercial version of... And I decided to start my own. I started this thread after I tried one of the Ideas in the other thread That idea was to build a ball diff using silocone grease (not the losi or ae tubes but the big tube you can buy at the bike store) and Moly grease. so I recently built up the diffs in my touring car and and I have had no problems so far. So if anyone has any idea of what to use as a comercial product of an expensive rc product it would be much apreceated. 

THANKS
Sean Scott

P.S. has anyone figured out what nifteach or trinity tire zip is yet because If you have I shure would like to know what it is.


----------



## All The Way (Feb 17, 2005)

buggy grip would be a good one to figure out


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

For rubber tires I use wd-40 because it breaks down the rubber and makes it softer. so you could give that a try. just spray a little on your tires and either let it soak in overnight or you can spray a little in and scrub it in or wipe it off with a rag after letting it sit for about 10 min. I used that idea on my truck tires and now I have some losi taper pins that are softer than pro-lines famous m3 compound.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> For rubber tires I use wd-40 because it breaks down the rubber and makes it softer. so you could give that a try. just spray a little on your tires and either let it soak in overnight or you can spray a little in and scrub it in or wipe it off with a rag after letting it sit for about 10 min. I used that idea on my truck tires and now I have some losi taper pins that are softer than pro-lines famous m3 compound.


I have also heard that wd-40 works, I dont know havent tryed it for myself yet


----------



## All The Way (Feb 17, 2005)

i normally add wd 40 to buggy grip on rubber....ohhh yea you want soft
then let them sit for a week in a zip lock bag  :devil:


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I believe Nifteh tire sause is GOOF Off. 
http://www.valspar.com/val/resident/goof-off.jsp

You can get it at Home Depot and Target. A quart is around $4.00 I think. 

Jack the griper is charcoal lighter fluid. I don't know the brand. lol


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ill give it a try I have some old foams that I am going to throw out anyways so I wont care if it eats the foam off of the rim or something like that and if it works Ill tell you. 


THANKS FOR THE INPUT
Sean Scott


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

If it is Goof-Off, then they at least figured out a way to take the smell out. Goof-Off is named that for a reason, use it for a while and you get really GOOFY, trust me.

I'll bet it eats the glue, I've used it to remove old paint that has been on wood trim for years and like I said, it's pretty smelly.

Later
Jay


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

whell Ill give it a try, like I said I have a old tire that I dont care what happens to it and if it eats it up maby something cool will happen like it gets five times bigger or turns into a pool of black rubber on the table. and I can understand how goof off is nifteach because I have gotten a pretty good headach off of nifteach the first time I used it. I realy do like the idea of lighter fluid. But realy I think when it comes down to it tire traction is a solvent, and a solvent is a solvent. so many things are going to give very similar results. Its just we buy the "team" version of the stuff because it makes us feel better. and when we feel better about what we are doing we go faster! :thumbsup: 


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Maybe your brain will turn into a big pile of black stuff, :freak: 

Seriously, the smell of Niftech is nothing compared to Goof-Off, but let us know how it works. Even if it does work, there are tracks, like our local one, that only allow Niftech becuase of the low odor, if you show up with Goof-Off, you better bring a couple of White Castle crave cases with you to mask it, LOL.

Later
Jay


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Jdish-

I'm a painting contractor. I have smelled quite a few differant solvents. Trust me when I say it is goof off. It will do same thing Neftech does, only a lot cheaper. If you want to buy Niftech instead, it's OK by me .


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

man I would love to buy goof off and im going to try it but if vince finds out that im using goof off im outa there. Mayb its waterd down goof off. maby not deconcentrated with water but some other innert chemical to make it less powerfull. but yes I am going to give goof off a try. you think goo gone will work all so because that is what my dad has I thought he had some goof off laying around. (maby I can get him to buy me some. he he)

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

I don't know about goo gone. We put a little vanilla extract in oil base paint to kill some of the smell. You might want to try it.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Xylene, PB Blaster, WD-40, Goo Gone, Goof-Off, SPF 45 suntan lotion, Lacquer Thinner, Oil of Wintergreen (muscle rub not the flavoring) are all things that I have used as traction compounds. 

After my dad getting cancer I have decided to leave the chemicals alone and use only non-toxic items. For foams I have done great with suntan lotion. Rubbers it depends on the rubber compound but since I dont run sedan anymore I have no need to put any compound on my offroad tires.


----------



## Vanwall (Feb 22, 2004)

*Bolts, nuts, etc*

Anyone know of any good sources for 4-40 hex head bolts, 4-40 lock nuts, etc.

Nothing ruins your day more than not having the right spare for the one you just dropped and will never ever find.

I know they should be cheaper in qty but where to buy.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Two options:

www.mcmaster.com

www.use-enco-com

I have bought from both. Enco is a little cheaper and all the stuff is imported nowadays but McMaster has a greater selection of goodies. Neither has aluminum hardware in the sizes we use. If you want aluminum: www.fastenerexpress.com


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Here is another

http://www.microfasteners.com/


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Your local harwhear store should have something. I know Back when I bought my first racing car (a kyosho RB sports) instead of paying the guys at the hobby store I went town to the hardwhear store with my axel in hand and used the sizer to find the correct size of locknut. but I know they have 4-40s there and I know they are pretty cheap. You can get the bolts. they nuts and locknuts. everything you need for your car. also while your down there pick up some locknuts for your car so that you can replace the ones that are still holding on your wheels that probably need replacing anyways.


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

I use CRC Di-Electric Grease on my diffs. You can get a 3.3oz can for $8 at auto zone. Danny.


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

gezer2u said:


> Jdish-
> 
> I'm a painting contractor. I have smelled quite a few differant solvents. Trust me when I say it is goof off. It will do same thing Neftech does, only a lot cheaper. If you want to buy Niftech instead, it's OK by me .


I just did a side-by-side sniff test, and these do smell the same, very interesting. I guess I've never had my Niftech out and wiping it everywhere after my wife paints like I have the Goof Off.

Sean, if it works, just dump your Goof Off in your empty Niftech bottle and nobody will ever know the difference. I won't tell cause I'll do the same thing.

Later
Jay

PS - Careful sniffing too much :freak:


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

lol yea I was kinda woried when you said that you did a side by side sniff test. dont go doin that to much otherwize you wont be able to race with us!


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh ps. niftech is some pretty powerfull solvent, I know because one time I got some on one of those orange/clear boxes plano gives you with you tool/pit box and it turned it frosted in color and Now I cant see thrugh the darn thing. THATS A POWERFULL SOLVENT WHEN IT WILL BREAK DOWN PLANO PLASTIS!!!! :tongue: 


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anyone know where to get the little injector bottles like the ones that motor oil and stuff like that come in? Because It shure would be nice to know.


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

DARKSCOPE001 said:


> Does anyone know where to get the little injector bottles like the ones that motor oil and stuff like that come in?


www.slickzero.com

Go to the Lubricants & Oils section


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

and niftech tire sauce is ............... goof off. I just tried it and It works fantiasticly. so just thought I would tell you guys. 


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott

P.S. Thanks again cdw35 goof off works like a charm. gives exactly the same results as niftech does. and at about 1/100 the cost <I didnet realy do the math but I think its close. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

Vanwall said:


> Anyone know of any good sources for 4-40 hex head bolts, 4-40 lock nuts, etc.
> 
> Nothing ruins your day more than not having the right spare for the one you just dropped and will never ever find.
> 
> I know they should be cheaper in qty but where to buy.


 
http://www.fastener-express.com/


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

The Niftech guy is always telling folks that his chemist daughter spent years in the lab to creat the formula for their tire sauce. Makes you go hmmmmm.....

Guess I'll have to get me some Goof Off and give it a whirl when indoor season starts again!

-Rich




DARKSCOPE001 said:


> and niftech tire sauce is ............... goof off. I just tried it and It works fantiasticly. so just thought I would tell you guys.


----------



## Anytime72 (Feb 20, 2003)

"The Niftech guy is always telling folks that his chemist daughter spent years in the lab to creat the formula for their tire sauce." She must have used Goof Off to clean up her mess of chemicals and then gave up.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha!

-Rich


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

REALLY? He said that. HAHA!

I'm working on Stick-Et for foams. I now I have smelt it before.


----------

